# Building A NEW PC For The First Time!!!



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey i'm new to this forums and to pc building so sorry if i have a little trouble. So i luckly have a 5,000 to 10,000 dollar budject (THIS DOSEN'T INCLUDE MONITORS OR ANY THING ELSE I JUST WANT TO DO THE PC) I DON'T MIND WASTING EVERY SINGLE DOLLAR I WANT TO PLAY ANY GAME AT 4K ATLEAST 80+FPS also if its possible with this budject i would love to water cool


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You need to start here with our suggested builds and you would never need the amount of money you are talking about having available.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2015-a-668661.html


----------



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

Is this 2,000 dollar PC really enough to play Games at 4K ultra settings i know i forgot this but is this also good for 2 monitors:dance:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Something like this should do:

Motherboard: Asus X99-A LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99 @ $239.99
Processor: Intel Core i7-5930K Haswell-E 6-Core 3.5GHz LGA 2011-v3 @ $459.99
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 @ $99.99
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB @ $659.99
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 2133MHz @ $184.99
Case: NZXT H440 Mid ATX Black case @ $119.99
Power Supply: SeaSonic SS-750KM3 750W GOLD Full Modular @ $129.99
Solid State Drive: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB @ $149.99
Subtotal: $2044.92


----------



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks Masterchiefxx17, Are their any *Amazing* 144 hertz 4K Dual Monitors


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You didn't say what size but here are a few and I assumed 27":
http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-MG279Q-S...8C/ref=zg_bsnr_1292115011_5?tag=amazon0606-20

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XG270HU-...430272001&sr=8-1&keywords=acer+xg270hu+omidpx


----------



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

These look like good monitors but the problem is their only 1440p i'm looking for 4k. Also 27 Is a good size


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This may work:

ASUS PB287Q Black 28" 4K UHD 1ms 10-bit HDMI Widescreen LED Backlight LCD Monitor height&Pivot adjustable 300 cd/m2 100,000,000:1 - Newegg.com


----------



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

okay that is great (I hope i'm not being annoying, and if i am i'm very sorry) But all that ill be missing is a gaming mouse and keyboard i don't have much experience with them so can you please tell me what to look for all i know is that i want the key board to be mechanical


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This mouse:

G502 Proteus Core Gaming Mouse - FPS Mouse - Logitech

This keyboard:

Orion Spark G910-Mechanical-Keyboard-Logitech


----------



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

oh my god, I forgot about a desk and a headphones i would prefer a desk that you can adjust the height


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The desk is something that you can find on your own and choose one that you like.

As for the headphones, do they need to include a Microphone?


----------



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes The Headphones Should Have A Miccrophone


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 has linked an awesome monitor, thats what your really looking for on a 4K monitor is the color depth and the response time, you dont want to see any ghosting effects.

However you'll be lucky to keep the fps around 40-60fps with the latest games at 4K.. Im one of the guys that has gone all out aswell. 
See my specs on the left. I have 2x EVGA GTX980ti SC 6GB (stock 1310mhz core OC'ed to 1420mhz)

Fallout 4 @ 4k Maxed settings, No AA (Custom settings - Texture Multiplier 10 -default 1, Shadow Draw Distance 25000 -Ultra default 20000, Grass Density 10 -default 20, NPC cast shadows, NPC lights cast shadows, pipboy light cast shadows, iNumHWThreads 2, and some more)
I get on average 40-60 fps (Poorly Optimized above 1440p)

Starwars Battlefront @4K Maxed settings No AA, ~65fps-80fps (359.06 drivers made the game unplayable atm) (Optimized for 4K)

Assassins Creed Syndicate @ 4K Most settings Maxed, No AA, Shadows @PCSS ~29fps-56fps (Poorly optimized for anything above 1080p)

GTAV @ 4K Maxed settings, No AA 60fps-70fps (Game Optimized for 4K)

Unfortunately the sad truth is hardly any game developers will put in the effort to support 4K gaming. Mainly due to the fact that your rendering 4x as much at 4K then what you would be at 1080p, Devs will optimize the game engine around 1080p. When scaling like this happens things like Vram requirements for shadow mapping or texture rendering will also increase, only with proper optimization with the intent of running a game at 4K will you see a nice fluid game at 4K.
GTA V is a very nice example.

You should also think about getting a second GTX980 to SLI with, with the fps listed above thats running in SLI, Fallout 4 will suffer a 20fps loss when running with 1 card, and Battlefront will also take a stability hit (hovers around 60 but will dip to high 30s.) Thats the power of 4K :grin:


----------



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks Aus_Karlos thats actually some really good information to have becuase I was planning Fallout 4 and Star Wars Battlefront the most. So what your recommending that I get two gtx 980 6gb if I get a 3 or 4 one will the fps get even better


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Two is the best performance for money. 3-way SLI will only give you about another 10% increase for real world games and app (SLI barely works as it is).. Benchmarks like 3DMarks are another story as they are optimized that way to "showoff". And yeah dont even bother with 4-way the drivers at the moment barley support it for Windows 10 half the time it wont even work and in order to run 4-way SLI for GTX980 you need to pair two PSUs together..

If you going to 2x SLI i'd personally bump up your PSU to 1000W. On average at full load my system draws between 650w-750w on different games and with most 1000W PSU they are the most efficient when running around 65-80% load. You may find if you fit a 850W PSU its going to run hot +50c and depending on where it is could impact on your cooling. 
My Corsair AX1200i sits on average at 43c when loaded like that.
What i like about this PSU that has exceptional voltage control and ripple suppression. But the best thing i love about this PSU is its 7 Year Warranty and replacement.

If you google a PSU and type *review* on the end look for techpowerup, they do some great reviews.


----------



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

1. okay I been doing research if I switch out
2. the graphics cards for triple 12GB NVIDIA GTX Titan X cards and 
3. the motherboard for the ASUS Rampage V Extreme/USB 3.1
4. the memory for the 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3000MHz (4 X 8GB)
5 the psu for the 1.5 Kilowatt Corsair AX1500i
6. the cpu for the Intel Extreme Core i7 5960X Octa-Core 3.0GHz (3.5GHz TurboBoost) 
7. will this be all compatible with the other pieces and will my fps get better with all these new parts


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder if this is a fantasy build or your actual intention.

Triple/3-WAY SLI GTX Titan X's would be the biggest overkill I've ever seen and it would a massive waste of your money.

The build I linked above is all you need and changing anything is just throwing away money.


----------



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

No this is my actual build I don't know if you read it but I have an 10,000 dollar budget and if 3 is over kill will one be enough


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you actually spend more then $2500 then anything over that is excessive buying and not necessary.

Stick with the build I posted above, no changes needed.


----------



## Johnpy3786 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh okay, I'm sorry its my first time I don't know if it would be over kill, so if im not missing anything else can you please make a list with everything I need to buy (no need for the prices) Thanks.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't go Titian cards they are a waste of money. Benchmarks only show a ~7% increase in performance between a GTX980ti and with that price difference its just not worth it. And as i stated above 3-way SLI is a waste of money as you get very little gains probably in the region of 5-8fps in most games and still only a handful of games support SLI.
The only reason i'd found to go 3 or 4 cards is if you like helping the folding community (Seti, Grid, Wilkyway ect...).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Johnpy3786 said:


> Oh okay, I'm sorry its my first time I don't know if it would be over kill, so if im not missing anything else can you please make a list with everything I need to buy (no need for the prices) Thanks.


This is what you need:

*Motherboard:* Asus X99-A LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99 @ $239.99

*Processor:* Intel Core i7-5930K Haswell-E 6-Core 3.5GHz LGA 2011-v3 @ $459.99

*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D15 @ $99.99

*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB @ $659.99

*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 2133MHz @ $184.99

*Case:* NZXT H440 Mid ATX Black case @ $119.99

*Power Supply:* SeaSonic SS-750KM3 750W GOLD Full Modular @ $129.99

*Solid State Drive:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB @ $149.99


----------

